# Rut starting already? I saw a big un last night!



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I saw the biggest deer of my life last night that wasn't on a wall or a TV show! Of course it was in the middle of the city that doesn't allow hunting! I was driving out of the back side of a plaza after dark and looked across a 4 lane road to see a doe walking along the edge for the road to my left. It disappeared back into the brush, then this HUGE buck comes jogging down the same path with its head down chasing the doe! The buck had a really wide, flat rack. The main beam rack didn't angle up from the ears at all! I only saw it for 5 seconds in the light from the street lights from about 20 yds, but you could tell it was huge! Probably at least 10 points! 

Now, the 3 biggest deer I've ever seen in 20 years of deer hunting have been inside the city limits of Akron! 

How early does the rut start?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

The rut is usually on after the first hard frost...but some will be chasing does right now...its not uncommon...this is just from my experience.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The "rut" starts when the first does come into estrus. There are always a few very early ones, but the vast majority won't come in for another month. Seeing one buck behind a doe doesn't mean the "rut has started". It either means this one doe happened to be in heat, or more likely, the buck just happened to be behind the doe and was running to get away from the road.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

yes some come in early and most come in next month-if the boys dont get em they come in heat again the next month and my opinion they will continue to come in heat untill the boys get em. couple years ago in late december i saw a doe that had 2 fawns with spots-so when was she bred late spring/summer? and bucks are not stupid they will trail the does and when the does run into trouble they are gone-


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Has more to do with hours of sun/moon light than temperature from what I understand. Similar to many other animals and their natural cycles.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Has more to do with hours of sun/moon light than temperature from what I understand. Similar to many other animals and their natural cycles.


This is true...I've just always used the first hard frost analogy...seems to be correct also.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

circadian rhythms. from how I read the description of the rack it sounds like someone's pet moose escaped


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes, I would say it was more like a moose rack than a deer! A moose, minus the shovel anyways. 

I've seen does in heat in January during muzzleloader season, but never this early. Shot at the doe, missed her, then was left standing there with a smoking gun when two nice bucks ran away with her and a 4 pointer walked by 10 yards away!


----------

